# Luftwaffe fuel consumption



## krieghund (May 14, 2009)

Has anyone seen a U.S. Intel document showing luftwaffe aircraft estimated fuel consumtions I believe it is a 3 page doc showing the original estmate gals/hr and then a revised column. Pertains somewhat to aircrew training

I had it and thought I had saved it to my PC.


----------



## Vincenzo (May 14, 2009)

krieghund said:


> Has anyone seen a U.S. Intel document showing luftwaffe aircraft estimated fuel consumtions I believe it is a 3 page doc showing the original estmate gals/hr and then a revised column. Pertains somewhat to aircrew training
> 
> I had it and thought I had saved it to my PC.



this?


----------



## krieghund (May 14, 2009)

Yes exactly...yours has more pages


Much thanks


----------



## Vincenzo (May 14, 2009)

dovere, idk english for it


----------



## Kurfürst (May 15, 2009)

Its from the Fischer-Tropsch Archieves, if you look through their collection of downloadable PDF files, you may find a lot more interesting stuff!


----------

